# TESS FROM PHILA PA



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

terry, can you clean your pm box out. need to send you a message.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

That was an eyecatcher - I still don't know how to start a thread.
Thanks.
Tess


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Tess Phila PAI still don't know how to start a thread.


You go to the forum you'd like to start a thread in and look to the top left of the page. You'll see a 'New Topic' button just above the Subject/Poster column. Click on the button and you've just started a new thread.


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks.
Tess in Philadelphia


----------

